# Devils Lake Fishing Report 10/24



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishing continues to have it's ups and downs. When the weather cooperates, the 
fishing's been pretty good. But on the days small fall cold fronts move 
through, fishing slows. The better spots for walleye and pike have been the 
Golden Highway, the old road bed and dock area at Grahams Island, the tip of 
Bud Bay, Ft. Totten/Cactus Points and Ft. Totten Bay, the bridges of Mauvee, 
Six Mile, 57, & 20, the old sunken road bed in Mission Bay, and the storm sewer 
area in East Bay. Anglers are trolling cranks along the Golden Highway and the 
rocky points; jigging the rocky points; and running bottom bouncers with 
spinners along structure. White bass fishing remains slow. While perch 
fishing had been fairly good, we've had no reports the past week. Good Luck 
and Good
Fishing!!!


----------

